# Battery pack size



## Pål Kindblom (Jul 27, 2016)

What are the odds that X90D HW2 ordered in December is in fact 100kWh, software limited?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Pretty much 0. They'd be saying that upfront. The 100 pack is a difficult battery to manufacture so it was exclusively on the P100D until the 100D became available last week for order.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Pål Kindblom said:


> What are the odds that X90D HW2 ordered in December is in fact 100kWh, software limited?


Normally I would agree that it's possible, and of course, anything _is _possible.

I was thinking that there have been enough articles on the software limited models being such a bargain since they are in fact a bigger battery, that maybe that will be one OTA update they will stop doing. Just a thought.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I had a different thought... What if everyone that has a 90D order in now that isn't built yet will get a 100D?


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Kenneth klemczak said:


> I had a different thought... What if everyone that has a 90D order in now that isn't built yet will get a 100D?


Good question.


----------



## Pål Kindblom (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenneth klemczak said:


> I had a different thought... What if everyone that has a 90D order in now that isn't built yet will get a 100D?


Thats exactly what I was thinking of, the small price difference indicates it is not much more complicated to build 100 pack, my father who has ordered 90D in December is checking if its possible to upgrade to 100, delivery expected in April. So probably not built yet


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Pål Kindblom said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking of, the small price difference indicates it is not much more complicated to build 100 pack, my father who has ordered 90D in December is checking if its possible to upgrade to 100, delivery expected in April. So probably not built yet


I would like to think he can. Let us know how it goes please


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Pål Kindblom said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking of, the small price difference indicates it is not much more complicated to build 100 pack, my father who has ordered 90D in December is checking if its possible to upgrade to 100, delivery expected in April. So probably not built yet


Unfortunately it would be considered a new order and unlimited supercharging would be removed as well as ventilated seats if he selected them. And there would be fees to change too.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow. I never thought of that. That's sort of crappy though.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

We can still hope Tesla will upgrade their battery packs without even asking


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Oh, maybe I should explain why I think that. The 100kWh battery pack uses the testbed cooling system that the model 3 is using, so it would be beneficial to get that out in the field and tested prior to model 3 delivery.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The new 100kWh pack has 1146 extra cells over the 90kWh pack. Tesla found a way to tighten the packaging for the 18650s. Nothing magic. 

The price delta however is rather reasonable in $US ($3000) but it's over twice that much in $CAD for the same thing but that includes the price increase coming on Jan 26th so we'll see how much the delta is here when the 90D gets updated.


----------



## Pål Kindblom (Jul 27, 2016)

TrevP said:


> The new 100kWh pack has 1146 extra cells over the 90kWh pack. Tesla found a way to tighten the packaging for the 18650s. Nothing magic.
> 
> The price delta however is rather reasonable in $US ($3000) but it's over twice that much in $CAD for the same thing but that includes the price increase coming on Jan 26th so we'll see how much the delta is here when the 90D gets updated.


Hi Trev! Thanks for a great show. Yes I read they're using heat-pipes in the 100-pack, you think that'll be standard I our Model 3's?


----------



## Pål Kindblom (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh I guess that was a rumour about heat-pipes


----------

